# What is the one thing you hate about your cruze?



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I have problems with my USB as well, sometimes it won't detect my thumb drive or Android phone at all. Lately, it's not working.

My pet peeve is the auto headlights, honestly. I like driving with fogs on during the day. Gotta turn knobs left and right every morning.

Also, I thought by now, they'd have come up with a way to remotely start a manual transmission. That'd be very nice in these brutal winter temps up North for the 'stick' lover.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The extremely tiny arm rest. The thing is useless, i slide it forward, it slides back... FUUUUU



OnlyTaurus said:


> up North for *the 'stick' lover*.


Oh boy.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I miss having an inside remote trunk release! I know you have the FOB and the trunk itself but for the FOB to work the car has to be parked and not running! Which is inconvenient when I pick up my wife from the grocery and she wants to put the groceries in the trunk. Short of that my only other complaint is the stereo(no guts).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That it keeps breaking.

Seriously...right now, I've got the steering sticking in a "notch", the struts knocking again that were already replaced, and the clutch pedal is "twanging" when I let it out.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

All of the above!!!

Also, the steering wheel. For some reason it makes my left hand hurt after I drive it. I cant find a comfortable way to grip the wheel and rest my arms.

.................plus I HATE all the warranty problems I've had with it and the lack of support from GM.


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

No real storage space in the cab, the glove box and the tiny arm rest in the middle don't give you much.


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

No lumber support for driver's seat.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i havent had to bring my car in once yet, i'm guessing your car is a 2011?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> i havent had to bring my car in once yet, i'm guessing your car is a 2011?


Nope. 6 month old 2012. 9,000 miles and it's been back to the dealer 5 times.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

holly crappers!










pretty much sums it up


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I hate that **** passenger rattling noise. I took it into the dealer to have it fixed and the rattling under the dash ceased thank goodness. However, I still hear rattles near the passenger seat.. It turns out vibrations in the cab actually rattle the passenger side seatbelt up against the wall. *facepalm*. So I try driving with the passenger seat belt fastened but that just seems so stupid, LOL.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Not having any issues requiring a dealer visit, however that small arm rest/console and the non locking when you slide it forward is annoying. Additionally the trunk which requires the car to be turned off to open is a pain. Lack of a washer fluid low indicator is also annoying.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Would like to have outside temperature air or closer to it when I have on the vent. can be 65degrees outside & the cars vent is pumping in 75-80degree air. 

I realize all cars have some warming but this car is ridiculous. Probably the same reason now that its 20-30degrees outside once the car is fully warmed up I need to have the hot/cold dial turned down to the center(where blue/red meet) to be warm not overly hot.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Inside trunk release would be awesome. That's my biggest pet peeve. Although GM would have stuck it in the glovebox or somewhere else inaccessible, rendering it moot.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

My transmission.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sciphi said:


> Inside trunk release would be awesome. That's my biggest pet peeve. Although GM would have stuck it in the glovebox or somewhere else inaccessible, rendering it moot.


Heck even my 2004 cavalier had a button under the steering wheel(kinda hidden) to pop the trunk.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

so far i have no problems with my car. my thing that i cant stand are the arms on teh trunk space. When ever i put alot in my trunk i need to keep a area clear for them to swing down. Other companies figured out how to make a colaspable area that doesnt intrude into the trunk why cant chevy. 

i love chevy though, been in one since i young


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> I miss having an inside remote trunk release! I know you have the FOB and the trunk itself but for the FOB to work the car has to be parked and not running! Which is inconvenient when I pick up my wife from the grocery and she wants to put the groceries in the trunk.


 Although this is a common complaint, given your scenario an inside trunk release is redundant. When the vehicle is in park and the doors are unlocked the trunk can be opened from outside using the release button on the trunk handle. Just something to get used to. The one thing that bugs me the most is the center console! The armrest needs a redesign, and the storage pockets are near useless. It was one of the factors that was causing me to seriously consider buying a different make. If they could put in the console that is in the Verano it would be a huge improvement.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> Would like to have outside temperature air or closer to it when I have on the vent. can be 65degrees outside & the cars vent is pumping in 75-80degree air. I realize all cars have some warming but this car is ridiculous. Probably the same reason now that its 20-30degrees outside once the car is fully warmed up I need to have the hot/cold dial turned down to the center(where blue/red meet) to be warm not overly hot.


 Like other cars that I have had, the temperature control is always active. Set it to the coldest setting when you are using the vent only setting. That will give you unheated outside air, although it may still get warmed by the engine.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

One of my biggest pet peeves about my cruze is the door check, it seems like you have to push the thing sooo far out so it doesn't come back and bite you  I wish the seats were a little softer too. Other than that it's been a great car and I can't complain.


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

I love this car but ...... i hate the antifreeze smell (((


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

My pet peeve is the lack of a "leather option" for the ECO.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

magicstudio said:


> I love this car but ...... i hate the antifreeze smell (((


You should check with your dealer if you have an antifreeze smell, there is a tsb on the water pumps


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> Like other cars that I have had, the temperature control is always active. Set it to the coldest setting when you are using the vent only setting. That will give you unheated outside air, although it may still get warmed by the engine.


Coldest setting automatically turns on recirculate, one notch up from that is the best you can do for cold vent air. Unfortunately the cruze super heats the air & is always at least 10degrees(or more) warmer than what I can get from having the window down. kinda defeats the purpose of a cabin filter if I have to drive with the windows down. 

Like I said every other car I have had has some warming on vent but this car is ridiculous 65-75degrees outside & I want to use the AC. To bad that would effect the MPG & performance since the motor is to small(GM should have used a 1.6T).


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The one and only thing I dislike about the cruze is the steering wheel. There arent any comfortable places for me to keep my hands on the wheel besides 10 and 2. I prefer to keep my hands near the bottom of the wheel but that large spoke gets in the way. Also the arm rest its to far away for me to rest my arm and elbow while holding the wheel.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

A/C and Heat control buttons aren't sensitive enough
The front door's fall back when you open them
*the auto transmission is from neptune
*the A/C compressor makes a lot of noise

I would LOVE my Cruze if it wasn't for those things that bug me every single time I drive it.


----------



## Testadura (Jul 16, 2012)

Same complaints/dislikes as many of those already listed. However, now that temperatures are getting colder, the windows seem to fog up too easily on this car. I either have to turn the defrost mode up high (the defog setting does nothing) and/or drive with a window slightly cracked. Too much heat blowing up top and no heat coming out near the feet.

On a good note, I have noticed that my rear defogger will automatically turn on when I remote start the vehicle (not always, but most times)...I do not have the auto climate control system.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Nothing major for me. I bought my 2011 at 17,500 miles and it is currently at 20,200 miles... fingers crossed! Here are my pet peeves:

1. The HVAC temp knob is in a location that my knee hits it. I have to slide the seat back about a half inch farther than I want so my knee doesn't turn the knob (I'm 6'4".) I still crack my knee into the knob when I get in the car sometimes. Not only does that hurt, but I won't be surprised if I break the knob someday.

2. The RDS on the radio is almost worthless. If I set it to not scroll RDS at the top, the RDS data normally stays at whatever was received when I first switch to a station. To update it I have to switch to another station and back again. It works fine when scrolling, but then I have this redundant scrolling message at the top and static message at the bottom of the screen. It's a bit silly if you ask me.

3. The play/pause button doesn't work on my iPod Nano. Otherwise it works pretty well. I've been meaning to have a dealer check for a PDIM update, but it's low on my list of priorities.

4. If I turn off my headlights at night, the instrument panel switches to full bright and can not be dimmed. The sunlight sensor knows the car is in the dark, so why doesn't the IP remain dimmed? If I'm waiting on someone, I don't want to turn the car off just so I don't get blinded if I decide I need to turn off my head lights.

5. The throttle lag is a bit annoying. I understand it is for mileage, but is it too much to ask for the lag to disappear if I have the clutch depressed? I've been driving manual cars for years and yet I still get a jerky shift every now and then in my Eco because the engine isn't coming up to speed as fast as I was expecting.

6. The brake pedal is too soft. Initial pressure is pretty good, but then it takes very little additional force to hard brake the car. When panic braking, I've often applied far more braking power than I wanted. The car stops on a dime though! (I don't think people behind me appreciated that.)

7. The green paint on my Eco badge on the trunk lid is already flaking off. I'm torn between touching it up, having it replaced under warranty (not worth a visit) or just deleting the thing all-together.

8. The average fuel mileage and fuel consumed reading on the DIC is almost always optimistic. My 2004 Malibu did the same thing. Is it really that hard to monitor average fuel use? When using a datalogger on my pickup, I've always been able to get very accurate numbers.

9. The Eco without a spare tire also doesn't include a jack or tire wrench. It's one thing to get stuck on the side of the road with a flat, but to have to have a flat bed haul me away just because I couldn't yank off the tire and have a friend take me to a shop is a bit short sighted. That's one option I wish the previous owner would have checked off, but I'll likely just procure the pieces in the future.

10. The Eco wheels are hard to clean. 

Despite my lengthy list, I truly love the car and don't regret buying it one bit. I enjoy driving it, it has been returning great numbers (I've yet to see less than 35 mpg) and I'm confident I can work on it when the time comes. I just wish GM would open-source the coding that runs the Body Control Module, DIC and radio, and that I was a 95th percentile male.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I could live with the tiny arm rest if it actually locked into the forward position. That it drifts back with relatively light pressure is highly annoying. I would actually spend a few aftermarket bucks to fix this issue. The storage pocket in front of the shifter should be wider and deeper so it could actually hold a normal smart phone. 

A flat surface, somewhere, anywhere, in the front to mount a phone bracket would be great too.

A GMPP stage kit that wouldn't void my warranty too .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

If you had wanted for us to look into any concerns with your dealership, or had questions about warranty or recall coverage, please don't hesitate to contact us privately on the forum with more information (please include your name, contact information, and the last 8 digits of your VIN with your inquiry). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lack of interior storage
No interior trunk release
Crappy MP3 jack (fixed via http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html)
No spare tire (fixed via http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/9312-how-install-gm-specd-spare-tire-eco-mt-trunk.html)

What do I like:
Being spoiled at the gas pump
Comfortable for long distance driving
Rock stable on the road


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I just want what GM _advertised_, a car that had gone through 4-million miles of real-world testing and ALL THOSE PROBLEMS were solved BEFORE they started selling the cars to customers; but, GM *lied* and we were* naive*.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I just want what GM _advertised_, a car that had gone through 4-million miles of real-world testing and ALL THOSE PROBLEMS were solved BEFORE they started selling the cars to customers; but, GM *lied* and we were* naive*.


400,000 cars @10 miles each? :th_coolio: Seriously though, I do remember those commercials and also wonder how the Cruze as built in the US is so much different from Cruzen built elsewhere to have caused so many problems.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

A/C isn't cold enough. 

Every now and then i get the steering "notch" on the highway now. 

Not a fan of that. :angry:


Besides that i love the car


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh yeah. I'd forgotten about the AC. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd also forgotten about the A/C. It seems to only work on recirc.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

There actually is an internal trunk release.... it's just inside the trunk! :tongue4:




obermd said:


> Lack of interior storage
> No interior trunk release
> Crappy MP3 jack (fixed via http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html)
> No spare tire (fixed via http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/9312-how-install-gm-specd-spare-tire-eco-mt-trunk.html)
> ...


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

obermd said:


> 400,000 cars @10 miles each? :th_coolio: Seriously though, I do remember those commercials and also wonder how the Cruze as built in the US is so much different from Cruzen built elsewhere to have caused so many problems.


Maybe it's just that Americans complain more.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> There actually is an internal trunk release.... it's just inside the trunk! :tongue4:


And since I can fold down the rear seats from inside, I guess that qualifies. :signs015:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Radio Controlled car antenna. I see a shark fin in my car's future.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate that it doesn't have an autodimming rear view mirror! Every truck/suv behind me blinds me!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Radio Controlled car antenna. I see a shark fin in my car's future.


Haha I actually kinda like that. Makes it look kinda like a toy. Then again, I consider myself a big kid soooo...


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Haha I actually kinda like that. Makes it look kinda like a toy. Then again, I consider myself a big kid soooo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


The big problem is it's in the way of putting a christmas tree on the roof.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

danimal said:


> I hate that it doesn't have an autodimming rear view mirror! Every truck/suv behind me blinds me!


Flip the mirror up manually to put it in dimmed mode?

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Flip the mirror up manually to put it in dimmed mode?
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Too much logic


----------



## wayztr (Oct 8, 2012)

Patman said:


> I miss having an inside remote trunk release! I know you have the FOB and the trunk itself but for the FOB to work the car has to be parked and not running! Which is inconvenient when I pick up my wife from the grocery and she wants to put the groceries in the trunk. Short of that my only other complaint is the stereo(no guts).


This trunk thing would be my only complaint thus far.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I think all of the buttons on the fob get disabled when you stick in the key slot.


Why aren't you getting out and helping your wife with the groceries anyway!! just kidding


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> The big problem is it's in the way of putting a christmas tree on the roof.


Christmas tree's are for inside the house sir.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

LED bi-xenon headlights and complete LED taillights. Also, turning signal indicator on both side mirrors...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Having to pay for it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The stupid door lock switch, XM and OnStar!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> The stupid door lock switch, XM and OnStar!


+1 for OnStar, especially the stupid location on the mirror.


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

Hushero said:


> LED bi-xenon headlights and complete LED taillights. Also, turning signal indicator on both side mirrors...


No way they could do this on the base or LT models, far too expensive. I would argue that it would be cheaper at this point to just skip from halogen to LED tech, HID technology is pretty much advanced as far as it's going to go for the time being.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

herchevycruze said:


> *One of my biggest pet peeves about my cruze is the door check, it seems like you have to push the thing sooo far out so it doesn't come back and bite you * I wish the seats were a little softer too. Other than that it's been a great car and I can't complain.


LOL.....SO True! I was about to take it to the dealership to have them look at that.

My biggest pet peeve is that nothing parts wise matches NA and Global Cruzes. For them being identical cars, why to they each have different wiring, connectors, programming, etc.... Just seems redundant and ruins the aftermarket options. 

P.S. Minor issue - the 5x105 choice GM made for wheels.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

5x105 wheels no tow hooks and comon its named the cruze every model should have cruise control 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> The big problem is it's in the way of putting a christmas tree on the roof.


Turn the tree around so that the pointy end is in the back.


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

I hate the fact that I can't scan radio stations with the steering wheel controls. I mean c'mon my 97 taurus had a 'seek' button next to the cassette deck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Turn the tree around so that the pointy end is in the back.


I put a 25 foot tree on a 17 foot minivan. Doesn't matter which way I point the tree, I'm going to have to remove the whip antenna to get it on the car.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

jadedgamerx said:


> No way they could do this on the base or LT models, far too expensive. I would argue that it would be cheaper at this point to just skip from halogen to LED tech, HID technology is pretty much advanced as far as it's going to go for the time being.


Possibly at least for LTZ models on 2015...


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I miss having the Piston rod lifts for the trunk and the front hood.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

danimal said:


> I hate that it doesn't have an autodimming rear view mirror! Every truck/suv behind me blinds me!


My 2012 Cruze came with Autodimming rear mirror. Did GM make it so for the newer models it turns blue at dusk and really works great .


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I hate the seats. Bad back--disks arthritis etc. Form fitting seats sound great, but the lack of padding transfers all the road bumps up my spine. Thinking of selling the Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gritts said:


> I hate the seats. Bad back--disks arthritis etc. Form fitting seats sound great, but the lack of padding transfers all the road bumps up my spine. Thinking of selling the Cruze.


Could just get them reuholstered with new foam, or get new seats. My aftermarket leather seats are significantly softer than the factory leather.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

If you have had the same problem with yourcar use the lemon law it's in your paperwork chevy says they will replace yourcar with a new one if the same problem occurs with your car 3 times after being fixed


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Too much logic


Yes, I'm used to my truck and trailblazer and now I'm lazy haha!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread, so not sure if this has been covered, but I HATE the armrest sliding rearward when you rest your arm on it. Something like that should never have made it to production... I wonder if the mule cars didn't even have armrests during development?

It's so ridiculous and it's been mentioned in several reviews I've read.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate that my car is the coolest in a 50 mile radius so everyone be hate'n on me all the time. 

Actually, I hate 1st & 2nd gear, the fact that I have a tune now and no automatic tranny, that the USB doesn't always detect device, the dealership who won't fix my problems because they can't repro (brake noise, clutch twang)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Bohdan said:


> My 2012 Cruze came with Autodimming rear mirror. Did GM make it so for the newer models it turns blue at dusk and really works great .



Think thats only on the LTZ & possibly the 2LT. my 1LT does not have an autodimming mirror(wish it did). The manual mirror dim lever is right below the onstar button, I have bumped a bunch of times when adjusting so I don't get blinded by trucks, I don't have the onstar crap so its kinda annoying.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

wow great turn out!

now lets hope chevrolet sees this so that they can make the newer models better for the future owners!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Definitely the sliding/non-latching console top/arm rest. A real PIA. I'm trying to figure out if there's an easy way to make it stay forward without it being too difficult to open the console still.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

How about the website owners making sure GM sees all of these issues and see if they listen and make improvements to next year's Model.
Yeah, right:angry:


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Nope. 6 month old 2012. 9,000 miles and it's been back to the dealer 5 times.


I had an LT 2011 that was like that.. in the shop every other month! I just traded for a 2013 RS LT. Hope to have better luck with this one. I have not found anything i dont like about this one yet, they fixed the two items i didnt like about the 2011. The window washing sprayers and the gas cap.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> I had an LT 2011 that was like that.. in the shop every other month! I just traded for a 2013 RS LT. Hope to have better luck with this one. I have not found anything i dont like about this one yet, they fixed the two items i didnt like about the 2011. The window washing sprayers and the gas cap.


What's the biggest difference you seen over your 2011 Cruze?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> What's the biggest difference you seen over your 2011 Cruze?


it runs better, seems like more power and the tranny works better.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> it runs better, seems like more power and the tranny works better.


Anything about the interior you like better?


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Things that I feel could have been done better or improved or offered are: Door lock buttons on the door with the power windows, more comfortable steering wheel, spare tire and jack kit for eco mt, offer some gmpp for cruze like factory tune upgrades, exhausts, intakes, suspensions. An SS or 2.0T cruze, a diesel cruze, leds, leather option on the cruze, better 1-2 syncros for eco mt.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

The [email protected]#&^@#& shift light!

I don't see it as much as I used to, but it still annoys me.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

steve333 said:


> How about the website owners making sure GM sees all of these issues and see if they listen and make improvements to next year's Model.
> Yeah, right:angry:


Oh they read it. It's just that if they were to make all these changes it will be in 2014, and i am sure the Cruze will be a totally different beast. If still around.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Christmas tree's are for inside the house sir.


I don't grow them inside my house - gotta get them from the forest/farm/tree lot to the house. A

Actually, I am serious about this one. I have a 20 ft vault ceiling and I like to fill it with at least a 15 foot tree. I'm going to have to remove the whip antenna to protect it from the tree. Fortunately it's easy to remove this antenna. The 25 ft tree I got I had to cut several feet off the bottom - I didn't realize how big the tree was until I got it home. I'm seriously thinking about picking up the GM roof rack just to keep the tree off my paint.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> I hate the seats. Bad back--disks arthritis etc. Form fitting seats sound great, but the lack of padding transfers all the road bumps up my spine. Thinking of selling the Cruze.


 That was the #1 one feature in my choice of vehicles when I bought my Cruze. I made sure I found a comfortable seat before making my decision. I'm a bit surprised that with back issues you didn't do the same. But I would also like a little more padding.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Maxzillian said:


> Nothing major for me. I bought my 2011 at 17,500 miles and it is currently at 20,200 miles... fingers crossed! Here are my pet peeves:
> 
> 1. The HVAC temp knob is in a location that my knee hits it. I have to slide the seat back about a half inch farther than I want so my knee doesn't turn the knob (I'm 6'4".) I still crack my knee into the knob when I get in the car sometimes. Not only does that hurt, but I won't be surprised if I break the knob someday.
> 
> ...



These two, plus the sliding arm rest, are my annoyances. I have around 2,000 miles on my car. I noticed that i hit the temp knob if I move my knee back when the cruise control is on, or when I'm sitting in a parking lot. I wondered how long it would take until I broke it off. I'm 6'2", so this must be a tall person problem. First time I cleaned the Eco wheels, I noticed the lip inside the spokes that make them a ***** to clean. The arm rest needs to lock in the forward position, it just winds up getting pushed back on 1-2 or 3-4 shifts. One more thing: I carry a separate phone for work, it would be nice if Bluetooth would allow more than one phone active at the same time. Other than these, I love the car.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

My only issue is that when you use the windshield washer fluid the wipers on go once.... I dont have any issues in my '13 with the console armrest staying locked out so maybe they fixed that?


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

1 more annoyance: no heated mirrors on my Eco.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

DMC said:


> 1 more annoyance: no heated mirrors on my Eco.


I THINK the driver's mirror is actually heated. I could be wrong...... but, when I turn on the rear defroster, a weird pattern emerges on the driver mirror, which to me looks like a heating/defrosting element??


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

rmass09 said:


> my only issue is that when you use the windshield washer fluid the wipers on go once.... I dont have any issues in my '13 with the console armrest staying locked out so maybe they fixed that?


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

cmackvr6 said:


> I THINK the driver's mirror is actually heated. I could be wrong...... but, when I turn on the rear defroster, a weird pattern emerges on the driver mirror, which to me looks like a heating/defrosting element??


Heated mirrors is an available option on an Eco. It's called Eco connivance package. (For 13 model year anyway)


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, the sliding centre console arm rest is a pain but already brought up by many and so is the temp control knob against my knee in certain driving positions.

Have 2 things, one is functional and the other merely cosmetic.

I'm Canadian, hockey is in my blood, and my son's, but you can't slide a hockey stick through from the trunk down the centre of the car like in my '01 Grand Prix. It is OK if there are up to 3 people in the car, just drop down the 1 seat-back but with all 4 of us, the sticks have be shoved alongside the doors fron the front to back, marking up the plastic. I'm seriously thinking of cutting a hole in behind the drop-down armrest/cupholder in the rear seat.

This one is even more trivial but I have a '12 Cruze with the RS package, yet my rear emblem still says LT. Bothered me since the day I brought it home, so I bought a Camaro RT emblem (exactly the same as the RS Cruze emblem on the front doors but much cheaper on ebay - go figure) and remedied the problem pronto. Now the rear facia looks proper, no LT, just RS in its place.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Heated mirrors is an available option on an Eco. It's called Eco connivance package. (For 13 model year anyway)


That was added for 2013, it was not available for 2012.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Same thing as many here. The guillotine door and no cruise control. Oh and the crickets in the hubcaps that need constant tightening. More like annoyances though.


----------



## tocangal (May 22, 2011)

The S-L-O-W response and jerkiness from the 2011 6-speed automatic transmission. Hands down it's the transmission the other minor annoyance i can live with (limited storage in arm rest).


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

"Hate" is a strong word. I don't hate anything about my Cruze, but I do have some annoyances, mostly about the stereo (automatically playing the thumb drive when I start the car even if I shut down with it on pause, and taking 15 minutes to index the drive after I remove and reinstall it and the playlist can't be manipulated until it's done). The only other thing that really gets on my _thungas_ is having to avoid second gear at low speeds with the clutch disengaged because the engine shuts off after 30 seconds of this; I've about decided to go with auto when I trade Penny for a '14 Eco-D for this reason alone.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

1 more minor annoyance.

There is a small gap between the dead pedal and the trim panel next to it. When I am wearing my dress shoes, the sole gets caught under that gap. I will probably put some gaffer's tape or something on the bottom of the trim panel to keep that from happening.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Found another thing: when I have my hi beams on and I turn them off for on-coming traffic, it looks like I'm flashing the cars so they turn their hi beams on at me to show me they didn't have them on!! Thanks, now I'm blind! Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Found another thing: when I have my hi beams on and I turn them off for on-coming traffic, it looks like I'm flashing the cars so they turn their hi beams on at me to show me they didn't have them on!! Thanks, now I'm blind! Am I doing it wrong?


I think if you push rather than pull the stick, it won't flash them.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

You can remote start a manual transmission. I have it on my 2012 Eco


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

YKNWT said:


> You can remote start a manual transmission. I have it on my 2012 Eco


 Please tell me how this is done because I would like it too! Is it a factory system or aftermarket?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

YKNWT said:


> You can remote start a manual transmission. I have it on my 2012 Eco



I am very curious as to how this is done. I found these bits:
Remote Start Questions,Manual Transmission Remote Starter | Kansas City National Auto Sound & Security



> You have to engage the E-break, press the remote button, then pull the key out (engine stays running), you get out and close the door, within a time frame it will turn off the engine and be ready to remote start. If anything changes (Door opens, hood opens, break pedal pushed down) it will deactivate the remote starter function. Getting out and closeing the door before it activates will make sure it is not left in gear.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

(Automatic 1.4 Turbo) Downshifting into first and it feels like somethings locks up


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> (Automatic 1.4 Turbo) Downshifting into first and it feels like somethings locks up


First is a very short gear that provides a LOT of compression braking when you shift down to it while moving. Many other cars will jerk if you shift down to first while moving because of this same effect. 

If you're using M mode on the automatic, shift down to first at 5 mph or once already stopped - just like you would with a manual transmission.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> First is a very short gear that provides a LOT of compression braking when you shift down to it while moving. Many other cars will jerk if you shift down to first while moving because of this same effect.
> 
> If you're using M mode on the automatic, shift down to first at 5 mph or once already stopped - just like you would with a manual transmission.


thanks for the info


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The total lack of highway passing power is beginning to get on my nerves. It's really great power-wise for a small engine at under 55 mph, but after that just...nothing. 3rd just makes the engine scream and provides no benefit, and even downshifting to 4th from 6th doesn't provide much more acceleration than just flooring it in 6th gear. 

Granted, 6th gear really isn't bad when you just want to gain 5 mph or so, but when I floor a car, I want something to happen! Electronic throttle bodies mean that a car these days doesn't really have much left to give once you pass half-throttle or so.

*Sigh* maybe it is time for a tune...but I'd like more from it stock. My 98-hp Accord had more "kick" on the highway.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The total lack of highway passing power is beginning to get on my nerves. It's really great power-wise for a small engine at under 55 mph, but after that just...nothing. 3rd just makes the engine scream and provides no benefit, and even downshifting to 4th from 6th doesn't provide much more acceleration than just flooring it in 6th gear.
> 
> Granted, 6th gear really isn't bad when you just want to gain 5 mph or so, but when I floor a car, I want something to happen! Electronic throttle bodies mean that a car these days doesn't really have much left to give once you pass half-throttle or so.
> 
> *Sigh* maybe it is time for a tune...but I'd like more from it stock. My 98-hp Accord had more "kick" on the highway.


this is weird cause my 1.8 is the freeway flyer,i downshift to 5th at 65mph and she moves granted after 3-4 seconds but when it hits 3400 rpm she scoots pretty well for having 140hp


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

A tune will help on the highway. I still need to downshift from 60 but 80 to 90 mph comes up pretty quickly. It is an ECO 6M.


----------



## forbanger (Oct 15, 2012)

Driver side lumbar...it needs one. Automatic day time lights. hate it.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

1st gear(manual trans) is way way too touchy! Also the buttons for the heated seats don't work well when pushed in. They have to be pushed straight on and just right to register. Lack of cubby holes for phone etc. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

forbanger said:


> Driver side lumbar...it needs one. Automatic day time lights. hate it.


You can turn off the automatic lights by turning the headlight switch to the left once. A second time to the left and it turns the automatic lights back on. I find this really useful when I want to run just my fogs in a snowstorm or fog. This keeps the light projection low so I don't get reflection from the falling snow or fog.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

The paint... not sure if it's the paint or the paint job. Either way, the only thing I am disappointed in so far.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

The Fade *IN* Dome Light!? Why the heck would you want to open your door and wait for the light to slowly come on? I can see fade off but seriously somebody wasn't thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tjax said:


> The Fade *IN* Dome Light!? Why the heck would you want to open your door and wait for the light to slowly come on? I can see fade off but seriously somebody wasn't thinking.


This. I dodn't understand this.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes everyday auto lights off but at least on this car you can actually turn off the lights. My last car was a Monte Carlo Z34 and lights were always on and it drove me crazy. No stealth mode...


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a few complaints but after reading other posts I can only agree on one and thats the arm rest functionality. If you don't like the rear dimming feature then tint the windows and you won't have to worry about that. If you need more front storage then buy a soccer van. I don't know how everyone else is but clutter is not meant in a vehicle. Clear out the fast food bags and treat that slick ride with some respect. Haha


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

How about a POLL at the start of this thread? To the OP: read through and make a list of the complaints and then tally them up somehow.


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't like the fact the my ECO has no illumination ring around the ignition slot. Difficult to input the key after you close the door.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

6speed said:


> I don't like the fact the my ECO has no illumination ring around the ignition slot. Difficult to input the key after you close the door.


Muscle memory. Haven't missed yet.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

6speed said:


> I don't like the fact the my ECO has no illumination ring around the ignition slot. Difficult to input the key after you close the door.


This was another complaint and change I suggested to Chevy/GM when I wrote them my 5 pg letter earlier this year.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

the stupid plastic "chrome" trim around the instrument gauges isn't flush with the plastic screen so when I'm in the passenger seat I can see light leak out from the gauge on the opposite side. Looks lazy and cheap.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Number one: No place to put your hand on the bottom of the steering wheel.
Number two: No cassette deck


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mötley Crüze said:


> Number one: No place to put your hand on the bottom of the steering wheel.
> Number two: No cassette deck


You're lucky it has a CD player. More and more cars are doing away with even this in favor of USB interfaces.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

What the **** is a cassette deck? If my car had a cassette deck, I'd be pissed. And I'm 40


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> What the **** is a cassette deck? If my car had a cassette deck, I'd be pissed. And I'm 40


Someone needs an 8 track player in his car.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Someone needs an 8 track player in his car.


Ain't happnin, bro. Lol


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

That turning the temp knob all the way cold with the AC on engages recirculation, but there is no indication you're in recirc. Make recirc engaged by button only, or light the indicator when you go full cold.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I hate the crappy antenna reception in my cruze


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't like the battery killing lights on after key off. That needs to be a easily user-selectable function.

I don't like the headlight switch. Operation or location. Someone in Germany decided that's where headlight switches go so to give it that "Euro" feel, that's where they put the switch. I'm probably going to wear mine out turning the DRLs off (and no, I don't care.... 30 years ago only motorcycles had their lights on in the daytime and it made them stand out. Now everyone does and no one can see the bikes anymore)

I don't like the occasional off idle complete lack of power. It seems to be completely random. I can stop at 20 stoplights and stop #11 will have no power. The other 19 will be consistent. Just about the time that you forget that it does that, It'll do it. Then it is fine at the next stoplight.

I don't like the big trunk/small opening.....that's not really a Cruze specific problem. That's every sedan. I really should have thought out my purchase better. I did not really appreciate how much I used my hatchback.

No real deal breakers. Just annoyances.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

The lights are only on for a limited amount of time, they don't really "kill" the battery. 

It is user-selectable, however; through config: vehicle settings: lighting. 

One of the nice things about the car is that if you inadvertently leave your map lights on, it will turn them off after a while to save your battery.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Beelzebubba said:


> I don't like the battery killing lights on after key off. That needs to be a easily user-selectable function.
> 
> I don't like the headlight switch. Operation or location. Someone in Germany decided that's where headlight switches go so to give it that "Euro" feel, that's where they put the switch. I'm probably going to wear mine out turning the DRLs off (and no, I don't care.... 30 years ago only motorcycles had their lights on in the daytime and it made them stand out. Now everyone does and no one can see the bikes anymore)
> 
> ...


Sounds like a trip to the dealership is in your future - Cruze hatchback.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Someone needs an 8 track player in his car.


Yea I found some 8 Tracks and records around my house like the old 5.25 floppy disks I had to find my one stereo that I bought about 1984 from sears that has a turntable, 8 Track player, dual cassette deck so you can high speed dub cassettes and an AM/FM radio!! Talk about technology back then!!!! Our first radio we bought from Radio Shack for our 1977 Nova had an 8 Track player in it! Oooh Ooooh Ooh!!!! My parents did not want any of that newfangled stuff like power windows or AC that could break down and cost an extra $500 in this car so it also had no radio also. Bc dealer installed stuff is so expensive. Brings back memories!!!!!!! Esp. of the 1962 Mercury Comet we traded in for this car that cost @ $4500


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

trunk button - came out a few times and my trunk has been opened because I hit the button in my pocket.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

weimerrj said:


> The lights are only on for a limited amount of time, they don't really "kill" the battery.
> 
> It is user-selectable, however; through config: vehicle settings: lighting.


I didn't like them either, so I turned it off as described.




weimerrj said:


> One of the nice things about the car is that if you inadvertently leave your map lights on, it will turn them off after a while to save your battery.


Ten minutes, I believe.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Man, way to revive a 3 year old thread....

Anyway, I wish there was a permanent climate control display for the automatic climate control on the LTZ. I like the auto control, but I also like to know what it's doing so I can correct it on the off chance I don't agree with what it wants to do. Also, I'm not sure that 72 is a usable temp ever. In the winter, I set it to 68. Any higher and I am roasting. In the summer, I set it to 74. Any colder and I'm freezing. The auto climate control worked better in my Olds Intrigue for sure. 

The other thing that was awesome on the Intrigue was that it didn't have an AC button, but an ECON button (which turned the AC off). The cool thing about it was that if the climate control was off, and you hit econ, it would automatically turn the fans to a speed of 2, set to the airflow to the front vents, with no AC, a setting that takes about 10 button presses to dial in on the Cruze. One button on the Olds. It's a great setting in the spring/fall when you have windows down and the sunroof open.

I also wish there were a trunk release button inside. The rest I'm pretty happy with or have gotten used to.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Feel the same and do you have a AQS button? That button apparently is random when I get into a LTZ loaner.



Trunk button popped up in 2015 finally moving the door locks to the doors.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do the late model Cruzes still even have the Auto climate control button/function and/or the AQS button/function?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Do the late model Cruzes still even have the Auto climate control button/function and/or the AQS button/function?


The 14 I drove did but the 15 didn't. Someone posted their 14 was missing the AQS button so maybe halfway they deleted it like the USB/aux jack cover.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Someone posted their 14 was missing the AQS button so maybe halfway they deleted it


I wonder what button they replaced it with? Didn't the early LTZ's have dual climate control or am i just imagining they did?

Do you happen to know if the Aux/USB covers can be taken off and put on the 2015's? From pictures it appears that where the usb/aux cover would go on the 15's is really shallow and not the same depth as in the 2014's.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I wonder what button they replaced it with? Didn't the early LTZ's have dual climate control or am i just imagining they did?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The non AQS has a cheap blank button there(yeah I know in a LTZ!) Not sure of dual climate in the Cruze granted it would have been better than their version of auto.

Have deleted button pic somewhere, here is the AQS still in place










The covers aren't able to be added on, the tabs are deleted so it's noting for the covers to "grab on to". Here is with it, can't find the deleted one yet.


----------



## alfletch (May 4, 2015)

[h=2]What is the one thing you hate about your cruze?[/h]
That it's not a BMW M5


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

alfletch said:


> *What is the one thing you hate about your cruze?*
> 
> 
> That it's not a BMW M5


I can come up with more reasons why I like my Cruze because it's not a BMW M5 than reasons why I hate that it isn't.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

My 14 LTZ has AQS and a USB/Aux cover for reference. Mine was a fairly early model. Oct13 build date. Bought it in Dec13. I wonder if they made subtle changes mid year.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*What ever this title is*



Sunline Fan said:


> I can come up with more reasons why I like my Cruze because it's not a BMW M5 than reasons why I hate that it isn't.


Hey Jon did you Paint Ball the Xs cruzen and take those pics of you washing iT up as he was smiling that he finally caught you looking for Boobies ? We Know how much you hate his cruzen after his prolonged journeys to find the end of his Misison that I sent him on 3 years ago ..

I think he is about finished , but I still have not recieved that cell phone call from him informing me this ahhh finally ............IT is .....What IT is .........

I did not recieve $ 11.000.00 for a trade in But $10.000.00 as trade in value is Good enough for a SemiRetired Smurfboarding Fan of the Cruzen .......


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pL2014 said:


> My 14 LTZ has AQS and a USB/Aux cover for reference. Mine was a fairly early model. Oct13 build date. Bought it in Dec13. I wonder if they made subtle changes mid year.


Yes, you still have floor mat anchors in your 2014? think they also took off as well as the child lock on the window lock switch.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

The stock brakes are abismal for someone who drives like me. I could have lived with a 100% stock car, except for the brakes.

Fortunetly, i changed them.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

No rear leg room. Might as well made the car as a coupe.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> No rear leg room. Might as well made the car as a coupe.


Ya that 2 inches added to the 2016+ model doesn't seem like it will do much for this issue.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

2-3" is a lot of extra room


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## CruzeGirl25 (Jul 20, 2014)

The grace sync thing never works... I attempt to use the USB with my phone and it just sits at loading for hours... My thumb drive when I use it doesn't always work or my Bluetooth for my phone.. It's just annoying more than anything lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeGirl25 said:


> The grace sync thing never works... I attempt to use the USB with my phone and it just sits at loading for hours... My thumb drive when I use it doesn't always work or my Bluetooth for my phone.. It's just annoying more than anything lol


GraceNote works fine for me. But I prefer to add the image to my MP3/MP4s so I get the correct cover art.

There are a number of annoyances with the MyLink.


Slow startup (Indexing ....)
Doesn't always resume where it left off.
Sometimes slow in updating display (I've seen it lag as much as 15 seconds when changing songs.)
Frequently starts up in FM when I was playing USB last.

Which is disappointing. Panasonic usually does a pretty good job.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

The fact my wife just _had_​ to have the automatic


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

No footrest


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

So here are all of my dislikes. I honestly absolutely love the car, but if I was to nitpick all of the little things that bugged me, here is the list: The throttle lag in the diesel when going from a dead stop. The shift points. 1st gear hangs on until 3,000 rpm in regular driving....if I manually shift it, I normally shift out of first around 2300 rpm. At 60 km/h it is in 5th gear and the rpm's are so low that it has a slight vibration. Then pulling out to pass, it revs up to 4600 rpm and does nothing from 4000 rpm to 4600 rpm except make noise, and then actually makes power when it shifts to the next gear. So I'd like to have the shift points keep the car in the 1500 to 2500 rpm range in regular driving, and not exceed 4200 rpm at WOT shift points (it makes max power at 4000 rpm anyways). The low rolling resistance eco tires have quite a bit of road noise, from the outside the car is quite loud. The trunk is very small and so is the back seat. The diesel had no manual option, mylink has a lot of issues it seems (just random glitchy stuff), centre console is small and rubs on driver's seat, no memory seats, and the diesel should have had the option for the RS package. Like I said at the beginning, I do absolutely love this car. One of my all round favourite cars I have ever driven, but if I was compiling a list of things I didn't like, that'd be it. None of the things bother me enough to even make me like the car any less. Oh and as a side note.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The trade-in value!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I love my Cruze. But if I could tell the GM engineers my list of dislikes, these would be the main items. I can't just choose one. 

- No trunk valet feature or security lockout. 
- No mechanical way to open the trunk (needs a key lock)
- I hate the big clod of crap they call a key. 
- No latch on the gas door (security feature)
- Gas door should be on driver's side
- Visibility is not great. (Lot's of blind spots and belt line is very high).
- I always hit my knees on the plastic below the steering wheel.
- I always hit my knees on my keys hanging from the ignition switch.
- Rear beam suspension is sloppy. 
- Rear leg room sucks! 
- The auto trans gets confused while driving around.
- Cup holders are too close together.
- Analog speedometer is missing 10, 30, 50
- No lock/unlock switch on the doors. 

These are pretty significant dislikes. But, the list of things I like about the Cruze would be much longer.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> - No mechanical way to open the trunk (needs a key lock)


Around here, that's an advantage. The bad guys frequently use a large screwdriver and brute force to open the trunk and steal the contents.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The dispersion pattern of the tweeter. In the driver's position, I can barely hear the driver's tweeter, but I can hear the passenger's side just fine. It upsets the balance. But if I sit on the console, it's fine.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Hate the 22 mpg city fuel economy my CTD gets. My V8 BMW 740i gets 18 mpg city. I'm surprised about the AC complaints. My 2014 CTD AC is the coldest of any car I have driven.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

being 6'4", I love that the front seat goes all the way back to the rear seat. But, I wish the rear seat had more leg room, when my daughters are in the back, I have to pull my seat forward.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Around here, that's an advantage. The bad guys frequently use a large screwdriver and brute force to open the trunk and steal the contents.


In the Cruze you just need to fold down the seats and you have full access to everything in the trunk. No brute force required. Especially when I have to valet the car. That's why I wish there was a trunk lockout feature like My old Saturn had. The seats could be locked, the remote unlock could be turned off, and the car came with a valet key that wouldn't open the trunk. The Saturn was much lower price and quality than the Cruze, but it had this simple feature.

My lower priced Saturn also had a latch on the gas door, independent rear suspension, and good legroom both in the front and back seats.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> In the Cruze you just need to fold down the seats and you have full access to everything in the trunk. No brute force required.


If they have access to the interior. I think they try to avoid smashing glass if there's people around.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> If they have access to the interior. I think they try to avoid smashing glass if there's people around.


That's probably true. And the Cruze has a simple alarm. But the trunk lockout and valet feature would still be nice. And a mechanical way to open the trunk. I was doing work on my car a while back with the battery disconnected, and I couldn't open the trunk to get some tools I needed.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> But the trunk lockout and valet feature would still be nice.


Agreed




dhpnet said:


> And a mechanical way to open the trunk. I was doing work on my car a while back with the battery disconnected, and I couldn't open the trunk to get some tools I needed.


Go though the back seat.  Then you can pull on the emergency escape.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Add me to the "heat from the wheel/front console" pretty much all of the time. I switch from the recirculate, non-recirculate, AC on / AC on in different positions / AC off / floor vents / floor and upper vents....

Always warm air. It's fine in the fall, winter, spring....but come summertime.... I cannot enjoy any nice weather airflow. I have to use the AC, even if windows are open.

edit>>> but of course..... I love everything else about this car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

obermd said:


> Actually, I am serious about this one. I have a 20 ft vault ceiling and I like to fill it with at least a 15 foot tree. I'm going to have to remove the whip antenna to protect it from the tree. Fortunately it's easy to remove this antenna. The 25 ft tree I got I had to cut several feet off the bottom - I didn't realize how big the tree was until I got it home. I'm seriously thinking about picking up the GM roof rack just to keep the tree off my paint.


How about rent or borrow a minivan for a day?


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

6speed said:


> I don't like the fact the my ECO has no illumination ring around the ignition slot. Difficult to input the key after you close the door.


I turn the wheel to 1-2 oclock when I shut off the car. That way, I can see the ignition slot when I get back into the car.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

I've only had mine a week....so this may change, but right now it's that I have to slide the center armrest forward to be comfortable driving and then slide it back if I need in the center console. It doesn't seem like it would've been that hard to just make a slightly longer lid for the console that you can open immediately.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

ChattaCruze said:


> I've only had mine a week....so this may change, but right now it's that I have to slide the center armrest forward to be comfortable driving and then slide it back if I need in the center console. It doesn't seem like it would've been that hard to just make a slightly longer lid for the console that you can open immediately.


So my center arm rest can slide forward? 2014 cruze ltz


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> So my center arm rest can slide forward? 2014 cruze ltz


Should be able to? I assumed they all did that. I just push the button like I'm going to open the center console and then instead of pulling up to open, pull toward the dash. Mine slides about 5 inches and it's much more comfortable that way. Only problem is that then you have to slide it back if you actually want to open the console.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

Its slow, grinds above 3k rpm, 2 too many door, no SS option, i have to dump the clutch to keep it from dying from stop with ac on yes gapped plugged, cloth on dash and doors, crappy factory stereo and fact its res because no leftover 2012s within reasonable distance the dealer would go get a differernt color manual....wish would of got Somic RS......just lil knit picks i actually love it ohand i wish eibach offered sportlines


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

LizzieCruze said:


> Add me to the "heat from the wheel/front console" pretty much all of the time. I switch from the recirculate, non-recirculate, AC on / AC on in different positions / AC off / floor vents / floor and upper vents....
> 
> Always warm air. It's fine in the fall, winter, spring....but come summertime.... I cannot enjoy any nice weather airflow. I have to use the AC, even if windows are open.
> 
> edit>>> but of course..... I love everything else about this car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Dont stick your hand in there digging around behind the plastic i lost skin doing that, i think the dp/mp travels behind there hence the high heat


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Xanniebarman said:


> Its slow, grinds above 3k rpm, 2 too many door, no SS option, i have to dump the clutch to keep it from dying from stop with ac on yes gapped plugged, cloth on dash and doors, crappy factory stereo and fact its res because no leftover 2012s within reasonable distance the dealer would go get a differernt color manual....wish would of got Somic RS......just lil knit picks i actually love it ohand i wish eibach offered sportlines


For that grind swap out the OEM synchromesh with AMSOil. Huge difference in my ECO MT.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

Ya I'm lazy I have a dealer a mile up road and buddy runs good year charge me $10 to change out same as when I bring my own oil


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I have no problem with my usb. I have 1000s of songs and it loads no problem in seconds. I hate the cheap paint job.  The paint chips/scratches wayyyyy too easy.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't like the pushbuttons for HVAC vent selection; a rotary knob is greatly preferred. With the pushbuttons I have to take my eyes off the road to see what button I'm pushing, whereas the rotary knob can be used without looking down.


- Joe


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

"Gas door should be on driver's side"

Never. That's a security feature, when you run out of gas on the side of the road and you can fill it up w/o getting hit by a driver, in North America at least.


----------



## Bones (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry that my first post is here, tried to post in the Noob section, but it doesn't seem to have taken. The thing I presently hate about my Cruze is that I was kind of forced into it(needed a car, it was the only thing 
I could find in the price range on short notice), and I find the engine drastically underwhelming.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

dhpnet said:


> - Gas door should be on driver's side


On the contrary - it's a benefit. You can always find a free gas pump!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Poje said:


> "Gas door should be on driver's side"
> 
> Never. That's a security feature, when you run out of gas on the side of the road and you can fill it up w/o getting hit by a driver, in North America at least.


Gotta disagree. When I ran out of gas I just called Roadside Assistance and let them do it. 

I can't imagine how much less frustrating a busy gas station would be if everyone could drive up to the same side of the pump! You could have a bunch of "one-way" lanes where everyone could just line up and pull through as the cars ahead were finished.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Just a minor annoyance, but the steering wheel controls.

First, they put them on the wrong sides. Audio is on the left and cruise is on the right on my last couple of cars. Plus, they aren't as intuitive as many other manufacturers. They aren't that bad though. Remember the Cruze's Delta platform sibling the Saturn Astra? The buttons all have triangles and symbols like [: :eek7:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bones said:


> Sorry that my first post is here, tried to post in the Noob section, but it doesn't seem to have taken. The thing I presently hate about my Cruze is that I was kind of forced into it(needed a car, it was the only thing
> I could find in the price range on short notice), and I find the engine drastically underwhelming.


 Welcome and what model did you get? The 1.4 at least feels like the average car engine compared to the 1.8 LS. Then again the 1.4 is kinda sluggish if you downsized from a V8 Camaro, Mustang, Challenger, GTO or other.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Beelzebubba said:


> Just a minor annoyance, but the steering wheel controls.
> 
> First, they put them on the wrong sides. Audio is on the left and cruise is on the right on my last couple of cars. Plus, they aren't as intuitive as many other manufacturers. They aren't that bad though.


Everyone's entitled to their preferences, but on this one I wholeheartedly disagree.* I think the 2011-2015 Cruze steering wheel controls are perfect.* Everything a driver's needs in the correct place without being overly fussy, complicated or busy. One of the primary reasons I first considered a Cruze was the elegantly ergonomic and attractive design of the cabin and switchgear.

Also I'm a person who thinks the doors lock/unlock buttons placed on the center console was the proper way to go on the 2011-2014 MY Cruzen. I lament that they've been moved to the front doors on the 2015 and second-generation 2016 Cruze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Bones said:


> The thing I presently hate about my Cruze is that I was kind of forced into it(needed a car, it was the only thing I could find in the price range on short notice), and I find the engine drastically underwhelming.


If you have an LS with automatic transmission, then I can understand your pain .


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> I don't like the pushbuttons for HVAC vent selection; a rotary knob is greatly preferred. With the pushbuttons I have to take my eyes off the road to see what button I'm pushing, whereas the rotary knob can be used without looking down.
> 
> - Joe


*Good point.* I personally don't mind them, but good point nonetheless.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ChattaCruze said:


> I've only had mine a week....so this may change, but right now it's that I have to slide the center armrest forward to be comfortable driving and then slide it back if I need in the center console. It doesn't seem like it would've been that hard to just make a slightly longer lid for the console that you can open immediately.


If Chevrolet designers had made the center armrest longer, then there would have been complaints from some owners that they continually bump their right elbow on the armrest or have poor access to the hand brake and rear cup holder. I'm certain the production armrest was a compromise solution.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> I don't like the pushbuttons for HVAC vent selection; a rotary knob is greatly preferred. With the pushbuttons I have to take my eyes off the road to see what button I'm pushing, whereas the rotary knob can be used without looking down.
> 
> 
> - Joe


That's so 10 years ago 

Wait til everything goes to touch screen and touch-capacitive buttons like Ford's doing...oh boy.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Everyone's entitled to their preferences, but on this one I wholeheartedly disagree.* I think the 2011-2015 Cruze steering wheel controls are perfect.* Everything a driver's needs in the correct place without being overly fussy, complicated or busy. One of the primary reasons I first considered a Cruze was the elegantly ergonomic and attractive design of the cabin and switchgear.
> 
> Also I'm a person who thinks the doors lock/unlock buttons placed on the center console was the proper way to go on the 2011-2014 MY Cruzen. I lament that they've been moved to the front doors on the 2015 and second-generation 2016 Cruze.



I didn't like the child lock delete in 2014 from the window lock switch.



jblackburn said:


> That's so 10 years ago
> 
> Wait til everything goes to touch screen and touch-capacitive buttons like Ford's doing...oh boy.


Cue system in Cadillac


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Poje said:


> "Gas door should be on driver's side"
> 
> Never. That's a security feature, when you run out of gas on the side of the road and you can fill it up w/o getting hit by a driver, in North America at least.


Hmm. Never thought about that. But, then again, I have never run out of gas on the side of the road. My problem is that every other car has the gas door on the driver's side, and here in the SF Bay Area there are often lines at the gas pumps, and I end up having to fight people in order to pull into the gas station the wrong way (or the opposite way everyone else pulls into the station). It is a HUGE annoying problem. But I guess I will be safer if I run out of gas, which will never happen.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Xanniebarman said:


> Dont stick your hand in there digging around behind the plastic i lost skin doing that, i think the dp/mp travels behind there hence the high heat


I got a bad burn on my finger when I first bought my Cruze because that plastic panel was not fully snapped into place and I stuck my finger behind the panel when I tried to push it back on. Ouch! Direct contact with the uncovered heater pipe. I have since added insulation on those pipes.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I didn't like the child lock delete in 2014 from the window lock switch.


Gosh, I hadn't noticed now that you mention it. Shame on me.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Wait til everything goes to touch screen and touch-capacitive buttons like Ford's doing...oh boy.


I'm not looking forward to it, so I guess that makes me a Luddite.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> Hmm. Never thought about that. But, then again, I have never run out of gas on the side of the road. My problem is that every other car has the gas door on the driver's side, and here in the SF Bay Area there are often lines at the gas pumps, and I end up having to fight people in order to pull into the gas station the wrong way (or the opposite way everyone else pulls into the station). It is a HUGE annoying problem. But I guess I will be safer if I run out of gas, which will never happen.


European designed cars (like the Cruzes origins) often have it on the right side of the car. I've actually had several that are, and it's never bothered me. 

And it's awesome in Costco gas lines where everyone goes through the station the same way!


----------



## PhilTabor (May 25, 2011)

Hard to say - i loved my 2011 Cruze and just bought a 2015. The only thing I can think of is that the drive bulkhead restricts vision - on the other hand, I recognise thats because there's an airbag there so I'm not sure its really a complaint - just an observation. Other than that, I am a 100% satisfied Cruze owner as demonstrated by the fact that getting a different car this yeear never crossed my mind!


----------



## Bones (Jun 30, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Welcome and what model did you get? The 1.4 at least feels like the average car engine compared to the 1.8 LS. Then again the 1.4 is kinda sluggish if you downsized from a V8 Camaro, Mustang, Challenger, GTO or other.


I have the LT, little 1.4 with the turbo. Downsized from a Pontiac with a 3.4L v6 with a supercharger. the turbo's response is very laggy compared to my old supercharger.


----------



## Bones (Jun 30, 2015)

UlyssesSG said:


> If you an LS with automatic transmission, then I can understand your pain .


It's the automatic transmission.

Thought of another thing I hate about my Cruze, regardless of the AC settings, mine always have air coming out the defroster slots, which creates annoying condensation on my windshield.


----------



## NarvaezJ19K (Jun 22, 2015)

Temperature/fan knobs.......very bad placement for the knobs


----------



## Bones (Jun 30, 2015)

Thought of another one. Every time I try to flip up the rearview mirror to get someone's lights out of my eyes while driving at night I hit those annoying Onstar buttons. Why couldn't those have been somewhere else?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Bones said:


> Thought of another one. Every time I try to flip up the rearview mirror to get someone's lights out of my eyes while driving at night I hit those annoying Onstar buttons. Why couldn't those have been somewhere else?


Doesn't the Cruze have the automatic dimming mirror so that you don't have to worry about shining in your eyes??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Doesn't the Cruze have the automatic dimming mirror so that you don't have to worry about shining in your eyes??


I know some trim levels do, but I'm not sure as all of them have it. I thought it was a gimmick until I got mine. The "auto" doesn't trigger with turning on the headlights, but it's based on the amount of light shinning in the back of the car - IOW, the mirror is on "day" as long as no one is behind you. That allows you to see more then you would otherwise. Nice.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I know some trim levels do, but I'm not sure as all of them have it. I thought it was a gimmick until I got mine. The "auto" doesn't trigger with turning on the headlights, but it's based on the amount of light shinning in the back of the car - IOW, the mirror is on "day" as long as no one is behind you. That allows you to see more then you would otherwise. Nice.


+1 the auto dimming rear view mirror is a nice feature. I was surprised at how much I like it too.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

I hate the hesitation these cars have. Even checking the gap on the plugs. I'm sure I'm not the only one who still has this problem.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I know some trim levels do, but I'm not sure as all of them have it. I thought it was a gimmick until I got mine. The "auto" doesn't trigger with turning on the headlights, but it's based on the amount of light shinning in the back of the car - IOW, the mirror is on "day" as long as no one is behind you. That allows you to see more then you would otherwise. Nice.


My LT1 has the manual mirror. I have used the automatic mirrors in rental cars, and it is nice. I noticed that there is a small light sensor in the corner of the mirror, and it adjusts dynamically when it senses light coming from behind you.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

cruzeman48 said:


> I hate the hesitation these cars have. Even checking the gap on the plugs. I'm sure I'm not the only one who still has this problem.


The auto transmission makes it even worse when you are already moving and then hit the gas. It sounds and feels like the engine spools up, but the power isn't transferred to the wheels for a second or two, and then it kicks in. It sort of seems like the transmission takes a couple seconds to down shift and find the right gear. That is a little annoying sometimes.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I've driven the Elantra, Impreza, Civic, and Cruze pretty much all in the same day.

The Cruze has the best torque....period.

If you come out of a corner in 4th at 1500 rpm, the Cruze will go. Not quickly but it will go. The competitor's 1.8s are going to buck and protest and force you to grab 3rd

The Civic is pretty good. It has kinda' a backwards VTEC. It doesn't work like earlier Civics that would switch over to a higher lift/longer duration cam lobe at about 4500 rpm. The later models work at cruising speed/low rpm and it works pretty well.

The Elantra I drove just plain lacked power. On paper, it makes quite a bit more horsepower than the Civic or Cruze 1.4T and is within about 8 ft-lbs of torque from the Cruze. Some of those ponies must have escaped on the model I drove (rare manual transmission) It was sluggish. Perhaps other Elantras are more powerful? 

The Impreza is carrying around some additional weight for its powertrain. It accelerated on par with the Cruze and Civic. Problem there was that if you want a manual transmission, you get one color....plain vanilla white. With a black tricot interior and WalMart plastic hubcaps. Interior styling looks like it was lifted from Mazda - Mazda 10 years ago.
It was expensive, plain, and the fuel economy isn't that good. Subaru clearly put their money into developing other aspects of that car. I'm sure it's a great car but it wasn't right for me.

The Focus had the best power overall. Packaging was weird. You couldn't get the good wheels unless you got the automated manual and I HATE that transmission. Maybe my driving style just doesn't work with that transmission.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

The only things which I've never been crazy about are trunk related. 1: No open trunk button, 2:The trunk lid has goose neck hinges that prevent me from really cramming the whole trunk full of firewood. Fix problem 1, problem 2 is baked into the design so it is what it is. In over 4 years, that's about it, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Bones said:


> I have the LT, little 1.4 with the turbo. Downsized from a Pontiac with a 3.4L v6 with a supercharger. the turbo's response is very laggy compared to my old supercharger.


Do you mean 3.8 series 2 super charged?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> Do you mean 3.8 series 2 super charged?


That's what he meant. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

The fabric on the dash, and shift light suggesting I use 6th gear at 35 MPH up a hill are the only two things that annoy me. At first I thought the fabric was probably better than another slab of hard plastic, but it looks cheap, and catches every piece of lint. Guess I could fix the shift light with a piece of electrical tape over the dash.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bones said:


> It's the automatic transmission.
> 
> Thought of another thing I hate about my Cruze, regardless of the AC settings, mine always have air coming out the defroster slots, which creates annoying condensation on my windshield.


Wasn't a fan of auto and got manual, as for the vents I close them sometimes because it's heated air when the fan is off. 



Cruze2.0TD said:


> Doesn't the Cruze have the automatic dimming mirror so that you don't have to worry about shining in your eyes??


 You gotta check off a few boxes to get it with other options like power drivers seat and or back up camera. 



S-Fitz said:


> The only things which I've never been crazy about are trunk related. 1: No open trunk button, 2:The trunk lid has goose neck hinges that prevent me from really cramming the whole trunk full of firewood. Fix problem 1, problem 2 is baked into the design so it is what it is. In over 4 years, that's about it, I'm a happy camper.


I'm sure you are aware of the 2015 location, I'm still a fan of the drivers door button. The one Buick in our fleet, they have the button on the actual unlock button. 

I also hate it has the hinges vs my Buick century where it was external gas struts. My Legacy has the hinges but they way they have it, you lose space when they hide the hinges in lining so they don't interfere with cargo.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

After owning 3 Cruze Eco 6MTs. I can tell you that they've gotten incrementally better, over the years. The 2014 is a much better and more of a refined car, than the 2012. Offering a lot more standard features, myLink, auto dimming rear view, lights on visor mirrors. Heated outside mirrors, etc. I'm overall pretty happy with the Cruze. 

Now, for the not so happy part. Total lack of options for color interior. Not being able to get anything but the mesh with the all black interior. Getting rid of Cyber Gray Metallic in 2013. I was devastated, by this. Had to go with Blue Ray Metallic. Second choice. Lack of power locks on the doors, was silly. Same with the trunk release. I'd really like the option for a moon roof. I get the 30-40 pounds, it could add. But I'd still like one. The smaller fill on the 6mt, isn't great. I still get 380 to a tank without any regard for trying to drive it efficiently. I'd also like to be able to add leather from the factory. And maybe heated seats. Some of these options, should at least be afforded to the Eco owners.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vanity lit mirrors is another one of those option packages to check off unless you are a LTZ or 2015 2LT or equivalent(Diesel)


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I was basically just naming what changed as standard options on the Ecos between 2012 and 2014. All those items are now standard on all Ecos. I also have a power seat, and aback up camera. 

And for those complaining about the arm rest, not being set right. I just telescope the steering wheel all the way out I've been driving with it all the way close to me, since about 6 months after I bought my first Cruze. Never have to worry about where the arm rest is.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I was basically just naming what changed as standard options on the Ecos between 2012 and 2014. All those items are now standard on all Ecos. I also have a power seat, and aback up camera.
> 
> And for those complaining about the arm rest, not being set right. I just telescope the steering wheel all the way out I've been driving with it all the way close to me, since about 6 months after I bought my first Cruze. Never have to worry about where the arm rest is.


I hated this about the Corolla rental I just had - the steering wheel doesn't telescope at all! It's set right there up against the dashboard and only moves up and down. Makes for a bit of an awkward driving experience.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

The lack of support / open sourceness for the Mylink. Basically feels like a standard head unit with a touch screen.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

While never had a better cruise control, the gas pedal does not go down when engaged. So accustomed to laying my foot on it and slowly releasing the gas pedal.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly, IMO the Cruze does everything a car is meant for perfectly, it's built as an economy car and does it very well. My only problem with it is it's not a pick up truck. That's a fault of mine though, not the car. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MemphisR32 (Aug 21, 2014)

the Infotainment system and how the windows reject no UV heat. Literally its the worst car I ever drove for UV rejection. Went and got ceramic tint to fix the problem but the car was unbearable for a year.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

MemphisR32 said:


> the Infotainment system and how the windows reject no UV heat. Literally its the worst car I ever drove for UV rejection. Went and got ceramic tint to fix the problem but the car was unbearable for a year.


All cars have UV filtration incorporated into the glass these days. This is why you don't get a sunburn while driving (with the windows up, anyway), and also why Transitions brand eyewear lenses don't darken when worn inside a car... they're UV activated.

I agree the Cruze gets HOT while sitting in the sun. On my car at least, I chock most of that up to the black/red interior. I got window tint done very soon after buying and agree it does help.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The built-in tint is a leap ahead of my last car. Zero shielding when it came to heat. The Cruze is far better - even with black inside and out.


----------



## Bones (Jun 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> The built-in tint is a leap ahead of my last car. Zero shielding when it came to heat. The Cruze is far better - even with black inside and out.


Yours has built in tint? mine look clearer than aquarium glass.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Bones said:


> Yours has built in tint? mine look clearer than aquarium glass.


I thought all Cruzes in the US had "Glass, solar absorbing, tinted". It certainly seems to be that way for the 2015.

According to this list, you want to check for RPO codes AKP and AKX.

That's not to say aftermarket tint won't improve things, but I can vouch that mine isn't as much of a greenhouse as my last car. You'd be doing good if the A/C could keep you cool when the sun was shining on you - you could feel the heat right though the glass.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I thought all Cruzes in the US had "Glass, solar absorbing, tinted". It certainly seems to be that way for the 2015.
> 
> According to this list, you want to check for RPO codes AKP and AKX.
> 
> That's not to say aftermarket tint won't improve things, but I can vouch that mine isn't as much of a greenhouse as my last car. You'd be doing good if the A/C could keep you cool when the sun was shining on you - you could feel the heat right though the glass.


Got it, Still feels like I'm in XM1116 in the desert w/o A/C working.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

There are a couple things that bother me. Neither are to a "hate" level. Just annoying.

1) I wish it came standard with a more powerful engine. 138hp isn't much for the size of the car...
2) HVAC knob location...can't stand it hitting my knee while driving.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm gonna BUMP this thread.

I hate the cloth mesh material on the dash. It's a bitch to keep clean. WHY GM? WHY?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> I'm gonna BUMP this thread.
> 
> I hate the cloth mesh material on the dash. It's a bitch to keep clean. WHY GM? WHY?


I find it usually vacuums out pretty well, even with the copious amount of Husky hair that blows around the car. That said, I'm not sure why the black leather cars still got the mesh - if you got the light cocoa leather interior, you got vinyl instead of mesh.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

no option for a manual trans on a 2014 diesel cruze... ggrrrrrr


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

It needs a 1-button TPMS reset under the dash. (my wifes Sienna has this).
Also,....a lot more usefull information on the DIC would be appreciated.
** sorry...thats 2 things I hate**


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

BadBowtie said:


> A 1-button TPMS reset under the dash. (my wifes Sienna has this).
> Also,....a lot more usefull information on the DIC would be appreciated.
> ** sorry...thats 2 things I hate**


You have a TPMS reset button under the dash of your Cruze? What year do you have?


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

JLL said:


> You have a TPMS reset button under the dash of your Cruze? What year do you have?


*Edited my post*
Sorry,...meant that I "hated" it didn't have one. lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

BadBowtie said:


> *Edited my post*
> Sorry,...meant that I "hated" it didn't have one. lol


Oh. Yeah. Generally the reset button is a Toyota thing. GM used to have a reset button in some cars with early indirect TPMS, bur those buttons were generally hidden behind a panel of some sort.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I hate that when I adjust the HVAC it pops up on the radio display. There ZERO need for this to happen. All the buttons are real buttons, they all light up, they all have indicators, the knobs indicate where they are adjusted to, etc....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> I'm gonna BUMP this thread.
> 
> I hate the cloth mesh material on the dash. It's a bitch to keep clean. WHY GM? WHY?


*How To change interior trim pieces*


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> I hate that when I adjust the HVAC it pops up on the radio display. There ZERO need for this to happen. All the buttons are real buttons, they all light up, they all have indicators, the knobs indicate where they are adjusted to, etc....


I don't mind that as much...except when I'm trying to turn the heat off sneakily and my perpetually-cold wife then sees that I turned it off and suddenly becomes even more cold.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I don't mind that as much...except when I'm trying to turn the heat off sneakily and my perpetually-cold wife then sees that I turned it off and suddenly becomes even more cold.


My wife is like that too


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> My wife is like that too


Numerous times, we've gone down to Woodward during the summer (back when I could easily drag her along) in the Cobalt. It's 85 degrees and perfect out for cruising with the windows down (the Cobalt coupes are practically never blustery inside, so its perfect, as I hate wind). She's wrapped in a blanket asking if we can roll the windows up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I wish there was a way to hook a tie down to the trunk lid for those off times you need to leave it open. I know you can do the latch hack, but that is a pain.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

My 2 major gripes would be:
1 - I'm glad the 2019 has a button to turn off Auto Start/Stop by I hate that I have to push it every time I start the car, and if I forget I'll quickly remember when it shuts off at a stop light
2 - I really hate that there isn't a more powerful option, and that modifications are heavily limited on the 2nd Gen engines. I love my car a lot, but the lack of power seriously keeps my mind open to trading it in for a WRX


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a '14 & '15 CTD (his and hers ) I wish the power seat adjusted the back also; not just the base . I sat/drove in a '17 CTD. It is more comfortable and easier to adjust the back where I want it. Thought about trying to switch them if I could find some and if they fit correctly , but my seats are still like new ,19k on the '14 and 58k on the '15


----------

